# برنامج البروتل دى اكس بى بالكراك Protel DXP



## abu mohamed (14 يونيو 2007)

*برنامج البروتل دى اكس بى بالكراك Protel DXP لرسم الدوائر الالكترونية و المطبوعة*

برنامح البروتل لرسم الدوائر الالكترونيه و المطبوعة

http://www.elektroda.net/download/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=1039

هو عبارة عن ترايل بس الكراك فى المرفقات

الصراحه انا سويت للبرنامج باتش بس للحين لما أفتح البرنامج بيطلع عندى ان باقى لة كمن يوم على الترايل ويخلص

الرجاء من الاخوان اللى عنده باتش او طريقة تفعيل البرنامج لا يبخل علينا

نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## م.الـحـربي (17 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

جرب هذا الكراك .. في المرفقات .. هو لنسخة قديمة يمكن ينفع ..


----------



## ماتس (19 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووررررررررررررررررررررررر على الكراك المفيراس:55: :55: 
اخي الكراك فى فيروس:63: 
مشكور:2: :2: :78: 
:78: :67: :13: :3: :4: :55: :81: :79:​


----------



## ماتس (19 يونيو 2007)

مشكور:55: :55: على الكراك المفيراس:5: :5: 
:81: :81: الكراك اخي فى فيرس:79: :79: 
              
:78: :78: :78: :78: :78: 
:2:​


----------



## abu mohamed (21 يونيو 2007)

آسف اخى جرب هاذا


----------



## هيام محمد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aboyosefe (13 فبراير 2009)

مشكور يا غالى الف شكر


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## الجندى2000 (1 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## ouatech2017 (18 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا لجهدكم​


----------



## wisamey (27 يناير 2016)

*​*جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عبد الحميد شمعة (1 فبراير 2016)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله بك - وبمن شارك


----------

